# GNU cpanel?

## The_Bell

Anyone knows if exists any software like cpanel which is GNU or at least free of charge? Some friends and I want to run a server with some user friendly configurations and it would be a pain in the ass if we had to do it manually.

I was thinking about something like webmin but more http and mail server oriented.

----------

## danielsbrewer

Have you had a look at Virtualmin?

http://www.swelltech.com/virtualmin/

That looks like it might do what you want.

----------

## fleed

virtualmin looks fine but has a lot of drawbacks for applications like cpanel. It needs to create system users for most things to begin with, that in itself already messes things up. IIRC mail users are also system users, hence addresses have to be unique across domains!

I've also been looking for an opensource web control panel but have yet to find one that is in the same league as the big commercial players... if you find anything please let me know!

----------

## xces

Try SysCP or SeCoTo.

----------

## qiz

Well, i'm one of the The_Bell friends, and we've just looked at the SysCP demo version, it's a very nice "dedicated server control panel", we will use it.

I recommend SysCP to everybody that's in our situation.

(Thanks for the links  :Smile: 

----------

## fleed

SysCP looks very good, I'll give it a spin!

----------

## Luxus

here is my howto https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=285445&highlight=syscp

----------

